# Paris Carbon vs Prince Carbon weight



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Does anyone know the ACTUAL frame wieght differences between the Paris Carbon and Prince Carbon? According to the published weights(990 Paris & 900 Prince), the difference would be about 90 grams, but based on other posts on this site, I don't think the published 990 grams for the Paris carbon is accurate. 

Also, I was recently told by a guy at a Pinarello dealer that these frames are made in Asia and only finished in Italy. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

KennyG

I don't think published "grams" are ever true with ANY frame!  Why do you so concerned with that 900 or 990 gr? Keep in mind also that it is suppose to be the weight of unpainted frame. Have you ever seen this? Don't forget also to add then the fork & headset, seat post, wheels, saddle, whatever... Does it matter 100 gr difference at the end? 

Yes, this is true that Pinarello frames made in Asia (China) and finished in Italy.


----------

